# Playing music off a DVD+RDL?



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay, I knew it was a bad idea to start with. My bf told me not to touch the DVD RDL discs. So what did I do. I burnt some music on a disc. I used Nero StartSmart. The disc was for my sister. She said there is data on the disc, but she cant play anything.
Someone tell me what Ive done wrong? I realise I used the wrong disc. But is there any way you can play music off those discs?
(the reason why I didnt use a normal cd disc is because the files were very long and big and wouldnt fit on a normal cd, mostly meditation and hypnosis stuff which is why so large)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

where are you playing these dvd disc?
they can't play in your cd player.
they would have to be in a DVD rom / writer drive.
got to make sure your cd driver can read DVD disc.

you would have to re-burn the right type of disc to play it in a cd player, and make sure your cd player can read mp3's or the file extention of your media.

this is mostly the reason why i just convert /or have any media files in mp3 or apple format so i can sync it to my ipod. don't have worry about the right CD/DVD to use.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

hey sorry so long
hmm sounds like I should of converted before I burnt.  Im not too good with tech terms. lol. Learnt my lesson. Thanx for the reply.


----------

